# BIKE CHECK:: Grove + NemPro = HAWT!



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey all...

Well, the title says it all, really. I've made some major swaps on my newest rig...

Current spec is as follows...

Frame Geo
HT Angle: 69
ST Angle: 71
TT Length: 23.5"
CS Length: 15.375" w/ BB @ shortest point
BB Height: 13"

The Build
Fork: '06 Fox 36 Talas (I LOVE THIS THING!!)
Cranks: Hot Rods
BB: Shimano XT outboards
Stem: NemPro black (THANKS BRAD!!)
Bars: NemPro Weezy Jefferson's 3.25" (THANKS BRAD!!)
R Hub: KHE Geisha 11t
F Hub: DMR Revolver
Rims: Sun Single Tracks
Tires: R Kiniption/F Motodigger
Brake: J7's F 185 R 160 w/ Goodridge & Straightlines 
Chainring: FIT 25t
Seat: NemPro Pivotal
Post: Primo Pivotal
Pedals: DMR V.12 Mag's
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lockons (THANKS BRAD!!)
Chain: KMC 710 SL Gold
Headset: Red CK

Obivous changes would be the cockpit, chain, seat/post, and fork... The fork may, or may not be there to stay. It's actually a friends - he didn't like air, and I wanted to try it. So he's running my pike while I give his 36 a shot. So far, it looks like they might be here to stay 

First off - I cannot say enough good things about Brad and what he's doing to this industry. I wanted my bars to match my frame, Brad was totally chill with sending me a raw set to paint up and even included a bunch of decals!! (Sorry, I put the bars on after the first coat of clear just to take some pics, but I shalt be putting the decals on w/ another coat of clear to protect them afterwords) I am so stoked on this saddle, too!! I saw some pictures of them at the start of sea otter and decided I NEEDED one once they hit the market. Welp, Brad hooked me up HUGE by sending this puppy along with my bar/stem before they are even available to the general public! You kickass, man.

Second - These products are par-none some of the BEST out there on the market. I have 100% confidence that the stem and bar themselves will take one HELL of a beating... Even just riding up and down my driveway, I can tell these bars are the ****. 29" wide?! Talk about stability!!

Enough of my blabbing... I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.


































































Yet again Brad, Can't say enough good things about you and your company... KEEP IT UP!! Straight up, you provide. End of story.

Thanks for lookin'


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

dude, stylin!

though a couple of critique points if i may (we are perfectionists arn't we?)...

if your lovin that talus, i must highly suggest you do it right... get yourself a float rc2 and lower it down to 80mm. lighter, more reliable, less widgets going on, lower, MUCH nicer color than that hideous brown that matches almost nothing. i can't rave enough about mine. if you got the dough, and your a bit of a conesuer, its the best setup possible on the dj/urban bike.

skip the decals. yeah, we like to support our fav brands, but skip the decals and support them with your mouth instead.

i'm just not a fan of that stem... nempro does some great stuff, but i'm just not feelin that part. its kinda like deity as well, love there stuff... just can't be a fan of that stem though...

(cough thomson cough... what? naw i didnt say anything..)


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

The Thomson was deffo on my list at one point - but honestly - I'd much rather support a small company with parts that not many people are running 

The fork is only temp. at this point. I love the feel of the air, but to be honest, I like the full 110mm I get outa the fork. If I DO keep it, It WILL get a matching paintjob, you can be sure of that


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Man, that bike is stylin...love the patterns that continue from frame to crank to the new bars. sick. 

Two brakes and one gear is not quite my bag, unless you race that thing or like to lock up the front all the time. If you had gears on that, then I'd keep my mouth shut...:thumbsup: 

Agreed on the stem, looks really blocky and heavy. I'd hate to bang a knee on it. Matches the bars though. 

Again, I can't believe how sick that frame is. Same with the cranks. Do they have an ovalized interface with the spindle, kinda like the Wankel-engine cross-section if you know what I mean...? Awesome that fit into modern outboard bearings.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

euroford said:


> dude, stylin!
> i'm just not a fan of that stem... nempro does some great stuff, but i'm just not feelin that part. its kinda like deity as well, love there stuff... just can't be a fan of that stem though...


Ah Don't get me started , the stem grips in a similer fashion to your fist gripping your bar. VS the typical pinching action of a normal stem .

Notice we also use a replaceable stainless pin that rotates when tightened so your stem doest pull to the direction of the bolts like other stems with similer clamping interfaces .

Oh and that other brand you mentioned , I already got new prototype stems a good 1.5oz lighter than there "light" stem  ( that wont break! , opps did I say that :skep: )

Aaron Thanks for posting shots of your bike , it looks RAD!

I really apperciate all the kinds words as well .

-Brad


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

A Grove said:


>


Ah soo sick , who else makes bike seats out of the same stuff Lamborghini and Aston Martin seats are made from gotta love the Alcantara leather


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Wait. Let the dumbass catch up. I'm still confused. YOU built that frame? 

That is just straight up awesome. I love the paint job. Could you explain to me or direct me to an explanation about that toptube/downtube junction? Is it just to get the standover lower...or is there another reason? :band: 

I cannot wait to get started designing my own frames...I know the actual building of them is a long way off (neither have nor have access to any facilities for such things), I'd love to eventually be able to build a true custom.

So what is your day job? Just curious.

Tim


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Honestly the sprocket is all that I like.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> Honestly the sprocket is all that I like.


Why would you say that even if you believed that?

Whatever man, to each their own. I think the whole thing is kickass, and even if I didn't like the look of it I'd still think it was kickass.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

His day job is being a junior in high school


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Ah Don't get me started


chill mang, i know its a dang good product, and i understand your design aspects. for 99% of what ya do, i dig it, can't please em all ya know? i just find the appearance blocky, it doesn't suite my sense of aesthetics.

well grove, for how much travel you should have on your fork, i suggest you consult the frames designer! 

was just noticing your rear line wrap... you need to get that front line through the stem, or cut that rear line shorter!

check the link below, this is the bolt i'm running for use with my goodridge lines, fits tight (you want it too!) but works perfect. you'll just have to make sure the end of the braid isn't frayed.

http://www.danscomp.com/309015.php?cat=PARTS

for use with the fox fork, run the line through the steerer, above the crown and then down through fox's factory line retainer. no rubbing, no wear, perfect setup. i'd post a pick, but don't want to -completely- jack your thread.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

That is more than cool. I envy you.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

your bike looks amazing,one of the nicest and most,if not the most,unique bike on the forums.its a true custom.id lose the front brake but to i throw one on my ss every now and then so its whatever.lets get some action pics of that beauty!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

scorpionsf said:


> His day job is being a junior in high school


And he's already building his own frames??? WOW.:thumbsup:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

euroford said:


> chill mang, i know its a dang good product, and i understand your design aspects. for 99% of what ya do, i dig it, can't please em all ya know? i just find the appearance blocky, it doesn't suite my sense of aesthetics.


It's alll good  No worries at all I know can't please em all ... but I'm trying! 
New stems are coming soon, less blockly and very trick new features w/ more weight reduction


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dude, that looks dope!!!

I'm a believer in having something NOBODY else has.

Brad, do you (or will you) make a lower-rise (1" or less) version of your bars for the 'pinner' DH folk? I'm looking for an alternative to the "everyone's-got-one" Sunline V-one......


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

tibug said:


> And he's already building his own frames??? WOW.:thumbsup:


Yeah cause his daddy builds frames...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

scorpionsf said:


> His day job is being a junior in high school


I can't tell if you are serrious or not, I was positive Agrove was his like 30's.

The bike is amazing, so whats next?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Nah. I'm 17. A Junior in my Highschool.

I'll respond to the rest later on.


----------



## Squatch_ (Jun 7, 2006)

Brad,

What are the specs on the hi-rise bar? I've been looking for a strong wide bar with a lot of rise.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

> The Nemesis Project Weezy bars feature
> 3.25" Rise
> 8 degrees of Backsweep
> 4-degrees of upsweet
> Width is 29"


Taken from the thread here on MTBR.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

tibug said:


> Wait. Let the dumbass catch up. I'm still confused. YOU built that frame?
> 
> That is just straight up awesome. I love the paint job. Could you explain to me or direct me to an explanation about that toptube/downtube junction? Is it just to get the standover lower...or is there another reason? :band:
> 
> ...


Yes - I built the frame. My welding still isn't great, so my dad welded the frame together for me. I did all the mitering and tubework. I found the GEO I wanted for CS, TT, HT, etc. This was my second frame, the first one was a bit tweaked, and I wanted to perfect it as best I could for my likings. I have done so!

As for my day job....


scorpionsf said:


> His day job is being a junior in high school


I wrench at my LBS though whenever I can get hours 



euroford said:


> For use with the fox fork, run the line through the steerer, above the crown and then down through fox's factory line retainer. no rubbing, no wear, perfect setup. i'd post a pick, but don't want to -completely- jack your thread.


My pike is set-up this way, but I wasnt positive if I was keeping this fork, so I didn't swap it over yet.

So far, this thing has turned out to everything I could ask for, really. The bike feels amazing with these tall bars. I dig it. Thanks again, Brad :thumbsup:


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> It's alll good  No worries at all I know can't please em all ... but I'm trying!
> New stems are coming soon, less blockly and very trick new features w/ more weight reduction


I think that stem is beautiful. Solid and trick looking. I cannot enjoy a ride if I am always concerned about the quality of the build, and that stem would certainly help me sleep better at nights I assure you! Keep up the good work Brad.

As far as the overall build, it is really something to behold. Unique is an understatement, very clean. If you rode up to me on the trails I guarentee my jaw would hit the ground just looking at the frame. Incredible work, I hope you fully appreciate what you have built because everyone has dreamed about creating their own frame, but few have done it!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> I think that stem is beautiful. Solid and trick looking. I cannot enjoy a ride if I am always concerned about the quality of the build, and that stem would certainly help me sleep better at nights I assure you! Keep up the good work Brad.
> 
> As far as the overall build, it is really something to behold. Unique is an understatement, very clean. If you rode up to me on the trails I guarentee my jaw would hit the ground just looking at the frame. Incredible work, I hope you fully appreciate what you have built because everyone has dreamed about creating their own frame, but few have done it!


I love the stem - it's just so damn unique.

Thanks much for the compliments - I like unique, most definitally


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sweet bike. Reminds me of a Quadangle without the twin downtubes...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Sweet bike. Reminds me of a Quadangle without the twin downtubes...


I get that a lottt....rft:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice. But you already knew that.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

A Grove said:


> I get that a lottt....rft:


No offense... It's a compliment. :thumbsup: Reminds me of the days of way back... Although it's not a DJ/Urban bike, have you seen this?: http://http://www.desalvocycles.com/index.cgi?a=w2&img=103


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it does seem a little weird that you tried to be so meticulous about everything, then just wrap an extra 2 feet of brake hose around your frame because it's a little too long instead of taking the extra 5 minutes to make it perfect...

i'm also curoius to see what becomes of that frame after a few solid 50/50's out at the jumps...


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

whats with the cs being wrapped?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> it does seem a little weird that you tried to be so meticulous about everything, then just wrap an extra 2 feet of brake hose around your frame because it's a little too long instead of taking the extra 5 minutes to make it perfect...
> 
> i'm also curoius to see what becomes of that frame after a few solid 50/50's out at the jumps...


I left the hoses longer than needed to I can use them on my FR bike until I have enough money to get a set of codes. Then I will cut the lines and rout the front through the steer.



sealclubber said:


> whats with the cs being wrapped?


Because the stays go to the underside of the BB shell, it makes the chain MUCH closer to the stay. With it being a new chain, it stretches slightly each ride - having the stay wrapped prevents the slight slappage that might occur throughout the ride from f'ing up my paint... It'll come off as soon as the chain stops stretching.



Uncle Cliffy said:


> No offense... It's a compliment. :thumbsup: Reminds me of the days of way back... Although it's not a DJ/Urban bike, have you seen this?: http://http://www.desalvocycles.com/index.cgi?a=w2&img=103


That link goes right to wikipedia and shows this one.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP

not sure what happened there.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Rb said:


> Dude, that looks dope!!!
> 
> I'm a believer in having something NOBODY else has.
> 
> Brad, do you (or will you) make a lower-rise (1" or less) version of your bars for the 'pinner' DH folk? I'm looking for an alternative to the "everyone's-got-one" Sunline V-one......


We have some 2.25''s coming really soon !!
I dont think were goning any lower than that thought


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

eww, too much nempro.


hehe


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I am REALLY digging these bars! The rise makes my shitty manuals and hops so much better. I love it already with hardly 3 hours of ride time on them.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks very good!!!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Lookin' good. The color of the fork is pretty grody though.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Aye - depending on which fork I end up running, it'll get painted to match.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

soooooo nice!!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks bro.


----------

